# Norfolk Naval Base Fishing Pier



## SEMM

My Dad tells me there is a fishing pier on the naval base in Norfolk. Never been there myself. Any of you fished it before, or know if it is at all productive (especially this time of year).

SEMM


----------



## castaway

I have caught a lot of fish off that pier. Flounder, taylor blues, spot, and croaker. All of the normal baits. 

I sent out a croaker on a balloon rig to the bouy that is close to the pier and had a hook-up with a big something two years ago.


----------



## Cdog

Aint got the clearance to get to it...


----------



## bassassasin

I was out there a few nights ago after work, fishin wasn't bad caught some croaker for the skillit but man was it crowded. lot of family and rookies fishin, also saw alot of big crabs arround the pier. I had the big rod and threw to the cannel and hooked somthin with some heft but didn't get a good hook set. ASSASIN

P.E.T.A

People
Eatin
Tasty 
Animals


----------



## rattler

is it the one with the gazebo on the end?...if so, its a good place to fish...cast net bait from the rocks and use that for flatties...and they get some big ones there...if you can reach the boat channel, you will get spot,croaker,trout, etc...


----------



## Rockstar

believe it or not, caught my first spanish mack (17") off that pier about 8yrs ago. used to go there all the time and fish for croakers and flounder.


----------



## GoCowboys

How do you get to it!! I wanna try it out!!


----------



## castaway

1st you have to get on the base. I always went in at Gate 4 and then just follow the water by making rights. When you can see the carriers you are close. The pier is located behind the baseball fields that are at the end of carrier row.


----------



## castaway

Here's a nice shot of it

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=norfolk,+va&ll=36.967106,-76.316013&spn=0.024992,0.034613&t=k&hl=en


----------



## Huntsman

*Civilian Access to the base*



castaway said:


> 1st you have to get on the base....



Are they allowing access and if so I would assume you would have to go to the pass office. Also, wouldn't you have to have a sponsor to get on?

What the heck is a balloon rig?


----------



## GoCowboys

my husband is military so getting on base is no problem. I just wanted to know how to get to it. Is it over by where all the boats are?


----------



## johnnyleo11

A balloon rig is just like a float rig. The balloon is the float and it will catch the wind and move with the wind. Bad practice though b/c you are putting something in the ocean that a turtle may mistake as food and swallow it.


----------



## castaway

Yes, The fishing pier is real close to the aircraft carriers and the Marina. 

I'm not sure what the base's policy is right now since i'm out of state. You can call the pass and decal office (444-7994) and ask the current rules.

Here is a link that explains a balloon rig

http://www.lithosjigs.com/balloon.html

The wind will carry the balloon as far as you want your bait out.


----------



## RoryGoggin

I called the pass office - you must be active military or have an active military sponsor. This makes sense, as I was astounded a few years back when it was an "open base".


----------



## SEMM

Thanks for all the fine info. Dad's retired Navy. Was going to take him to the pier on Sunday, but he would rather come over here to the Shore and go out on the boat. I told him he'd be a lot more comfortable on the pier, but he wants to get out on the boat again. Maybe next week.

SEMM


----------



## ShoreFisherman

*pm me*

maybe we can arrange a fishing time after the meeting, if i can get to the meeting.


----------

